# Apitherapy on ankle



## Barry

Brief history. I tore my peroneus longus tendon three years ago. Had surgery to repair it. 18 months later it was still hurting with limited mobility. Had surgery on it again to repair the repair. Lots of scar tissue, another small tear and the tendon was fussed to surrounding tissue that it didn't move. That was 9 months ago. It's been a long recovery this time with PT on and off. I'm still having pain issues. Had another MRI a couple weeks ago. My doc says the tendon looks good over all. I went back to wearing my Aircast during the day. A week ago I decided to start apitherapy on the ankle. Today, I'm up to 5 stings per day and actually look forward to the stings each day. It's hard to explain other than a pain/pleasure feeling. The ankle is feeling less tight with less pain. I'm becoming a believer. I see my surgeon in 30 days and am debating whether or not to bring the sting therapy up. Has anyone else done this and mentioned it to their doctor? What was the response?










Oh, I found this device at a local science surplus store. Works great for getting the bees.


----------



## ruthiesbees

I was using apitherapy on my hip/back last year while I decided whether or not to have a hip replacement. I did mention it to the 3 different doctors that I was seeing at the time, and none of them batted an eye when I mentioned it; but it did end up in the official notes from the visits as they would ask me about it when I would come back. 

I found it very helpful in controlling the pain when the arthritis medicine no longer worked. However, I did end up having the hip replacement in June as bee venom can't cure bone-on-bone issues. I've also been taking propalis and royal jelly capsules for the past year, and haven't gotten the typical head colds that I normally would during winter. And I just added a pollen trap to one of my hives and am working on the fall allergies by eating the freshly collected pollen. I think the other "products of the hive" are very helpful in enhancing the affects of the venom (and also lots of Vitamin C, according to the bee lady).


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Does the bug catcher help control the bee so you can get stung where you want? 

I am a believer in sting therapy. I have a shoulder problem that flairs up from time to time. At least 6 months ago, maybe more, I started using bee stings to see how that would work. With the help of my sweetie, I would sting the area about every 5-7 days, 2 stings, took only 3 times and pain has been gone since then. At the time I started, the pain had been constant for over 2 weeks, unlike the come and go I'd experienced before then. 

Since then, I had a finger injury that I got some ligament damage and the pain wouldn't go away. I read about "inflammation therapy" that described why inflammation heals damaged tissues--I can't find the article now. It was using drug injections to cause inflammation, whereas we can use bee stings. 

My problem is I am trying to find a way where I can get the bee to sting exactly where I want, as I am usually working with just one hand. It seems I cant get the bee to sting unless I tap on it once I have it on the site of sting. I also have chronic headaches due to neck injury, and I would love to start bee sting therapy on my neck...if I can find a way to get them to sting without always having to get a second person's help. 

Another thing, I have mild arthritis and I always feel good the day after bee stings.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

opps


----------



## Bee Bliss

I recently had tendonitis in my elbow and decided to sting it once. Forgot it had been bothering me until it started up again. Stung it again and same thing.

In the past I have had 12 plus stingers all around my ankle and it does feel good after the initial zing is gone. Icing before stinging will knock down the punch of most stings. I could feel a soothing warmth and more circulation in the area after stinging. It helped with pain and also I felt more free movement. It is good to sting scars one inch all along the scar (not necessarily all at once). It will soften them up and help reduce them. First time I stung the surgical scar, it seemed to raise up a ridge, but it wasn't a problem. Once you get immunity to the itching and swelling...........Ya got it made!!

Bev, you need to get a few pointed reverse tweezers. Very easy to place them.

If anyone starts stinging in earnest, they may feel punk in about 2 weeks. Not to worry, pathogens are being killed and your body is dealing with that. You need to drink enough water to flush them! As someone mentioned, take Vitamin C. Take the other products of the hive also. Of course, one should make sure they are not allergic to bee venom, take it slow and build up gradually.


----------



## cerezha

Bee-venom can help with pain and other non-physical (like broken ligament) issues. I have broken ligament. Doctors suggested knee-replacement. I decided to wait. I frantically searched Internet for solution. I find that pulsed magnetic field is promising. I find device called BEMER. It successfully used in hospitals in Europe and partially in US (horses). Basically, it is "pulsed magnetic therapy" but special kind. I made my own device and I am still with my original knee 10 years later. It seems to me, it helped to grow new cartilage - not much, but enough to "oil" the joint for a while. If I do not use my device - I have enough "oil" for two weeks, than I start having problems and need back to my device. I would be very skeptical if somebody would tell me about BEMER, but it is real, it helps. Interestingly - they use it on racing very expensive horses to treat their ligaments trauma. I read the literature, apparently,the "pulsed magnetic field" is effective to stimulate healing processes in the tissue by increasing capillary blood flow. Before "BEMER" I used small permanent magnets strategically placed on the knee (polarity is important) - it helps as well. One have to be very careful with magnetic therapy if there is any metal in your body (artificial joint, screws etc).


----------



## jim lyon

Barry said:


> Brief history. I tore my peroneus longus tendon three years ago. Had surgery to repair it. 18 months later it was still hurting with limited mobility. Had surgery on it again to repair the repair. Lots of scar tissue, another small tear and the tendon was fussed to surrounding tissue that it didn't move. That was 9 months ago. It's been a long recovery this time with PT on and off. I'm still having pain issues. Had another MRI a couple weeks ago. My doc says the tendon looks good over all. I went back to wearing my Aircast during the day. A week ago I decided to start apitherapy on the ankle. Today, I'm up to 5 stings per day and actually look forward to the stings each day. It's hard to explain other than a pain/pleasure feeling. The ankle is feeling less tight with less pain. I'm becoming a believer. I see my surgeon in 30 days and am debating whether or not to bring the sting therapy up. Has anyone else done this and mentioned it to their doctor? What was the response?
> 
> 
> ...and the guy takes on a cutout 30 feet off the ground, something I wouldnt take on with 2 good ankles. Hope it starts responding for you Barry, I'm still counting on you to do a 14er with me some day.


----------



## Brad Bee

You people that believe in bee venom therapy are loopy....

Did I mention that it works really well? I posted on the forum when I first tried it on my shoulder. I have occasional severe tendonitis and have bone spurs in my right shoulder, as well as an old small tear in my labrum. This spring I had prolonged problems with my shoulder. I do heavy physical work every day. I took a cortisone shot in my shoulder and it worked fantastic for about 5-7 days. The pain came back and was just as severe as it was before the shot. 

I decided to try bee venom therapy and started with 5 stings the first day. I stung every day for a week and probably took a total of 20 stings. I could tell a difference after the first treatment and it continued to feel better each day after stinging. I wasn't sure whether it was a placebo effect or not, but I was pain free for months. About a month ago I had began feeling a little discomfort in my shoulder again. I "incidentally" caught one honeybee and stung through the shirt I was wearing and have had no more problems. 

I don't mind the pain from the stings but after a couple days of repetitive stings, I got a little gun shy. Icing the spot first took all the pain away.


----------



## Barry

bevy's honeybees said:


> Does the bug catcher help control the bee so you can get stung where you want?


No, just an easy way to catch the bees off the sage.  I still use reverse tweezers to get them out of the capture vial.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Here's the article I mentioned:
http://www.diagnose-me.com/symptoms-of/torn-weak-or-stretched-ligaments-or-tendons.html

Ok, reverse tweezers it is. I have been using a surgical clamp but it's a pain because it crushes the bee. I have to grab it in a way where it will not crush, which is very time consuming. I have also started chilling the bee for about 3-5 min in fridge to slow it down. 

The reverse tweezer will not crush the bee? You do not need to tap the bee to get it to sting?

I almost got some sting therapy this morning. I had on only hat with veil and went to do a quick visual check on the hive I put Sundance II on yesterday, and another hive I transferred from 5 frame to 10 frame. Well one angry bee remembered me from yesterday and chased me to the house.


----------



## Barry

bevy's honeybees said:


> The reverse tweezer will not crush the bee? You do not need to tap the bee to get it to sting?


They will, so I bend the ends out a bit so when fully closed there is about a 3/16" gap.


----------



## Bee Bliss

I have used the reverse tweezers with the tapered end. You must grab the bee by the head or thorax. If you mess with the abdomen much it will ruin the ability to sting. I have a regular reverse tweezers also and do not like it as it just mashes the bee so much. 

A bee is placed bottom down on the skin and its end is touched to the skin or you may have to tap its back being careful to not get stung on the finger. Usually not a problem.

Also, don't sting on an empty stomach. Per apitherapist............. First, people should test for venom allergy. Avoid alcohol 24 hrs. before and after stinging. Try to avoid all Benedryll as it negates the venom. Keep in mind that some medications reduce the effectiveness of an epi pen. Apitherapist also told us no steroids and no NSAIDS during apitherapy except aspirin and Tylenol. Chart your stings, date and time, locations, # of stings, total # of stings, make notes of progress, etc. Remove stingers after 15 minutes. After treatment of health issue, sometimes maintenance stings are necessary but only maybe one sting once a month as needed.

Bee venom is good for lung issues. I stung for wheezing in lungs and successfully got rid of that.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Barry said:


> They will, so I bend the ends out a bit so when fully closed there is about a 3/16" gap.


Great idea! I have one ordered through Wal Mart, free delivery to store near me.

I also want to clarify, I meant I didn't have on bee jacket and gloves...only protection I had on was mesh hat/veil, short sleeves and thin cotton pants that they can easily sting through.


----------

